# Nuno N7 Thread



## monkeywrench (Apr 14, 2011)

was that a 7 string a where can 
i get one


----------



## technomancer (Apr 14, 2011)

Not sure what you're talking about but Washburn has never made a 7 string Nuno


----------



## Universe74 (Apr 14, 2011)

It was a 7 string Nuno yes...love it.


----------



## Universe74 (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Bobulot (Apr 14, 2011)

I remember seeing pics of a prototype earlier this year, I'll try to find a link. I found this thread which seems to confirm that monkeywrench wasn't seeing things 
Does nuno bettencourt play guitar for Rihanna? - The Gear Page

EDIT beaten by universe74


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Apr 15, 2011)

Thats one hot 7, Not something I would ever have expected on idol, bettencourt with a 7. I can probably only dream about it ever being production.


----------



## Randy (Apr 15, 2011)

My world has been turned upside down.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 15, 2011)

Randy said:


> My world has been turned upside down.



So it's right side up again?


----------



## yellowv (Apr 15, 2011)

Well I never expected to see that in a million years. An N7. How fuckin cool is that? Fucking cool as shit. Thats how much.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok this is the greatest thing ever I've read on facebook.

My Status: I think the first time in the history of American Idol there was a 7 string guitar being played on stage!!!
\m/

Friend: what song were they playing?
Me: Posts Link above in the thread
Friend: oh. rhianna. slightly disappointing.
actually terribly disappointing 
i was hoping for like Meshuggah.
Me: You sir have the winning post
Friend: score! haha

Nothing against Nuno he's great! But I thought that was really funny. XD


----------



## cardinal (Apr 15, 2011)

I thought Boogie Street or someone had a run of Nuno 7 strings going a while back. I remember seeing build progress pics somewhere. Cool guitar.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Apr 15, 2011)

Always loved Nuno's guitars, and a 7string N4 is the mutts nuts! Why did no one think of it before!!!??!!


----------



## astm (Apr 15, 2011)

Is it me or he's not actually playing?


----------



## PeteyG (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah this was mimed, but it's Nuno, so he is forgiven.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 15, 2011)

At first I thought the vid was out of sync, but Rhianna seems in sync right after. That does look mimed. Especially the bit where the sound is clearly a palm muted little lick, and he's doing very large open strokes.


----------



## astm (Apr 15, 2011)

PeteyG said:


> Yeah this was mimed, but it's Nuno, so he is forgiven.


Yeah, Nuno is great, but it's a shame that he wasn't let to actually play


----------



## PeteyG (Apr 15, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> At first I thought the vid was out of sync, but Rhianna seems in sync right after. That does look mimed. Especially the bit where the sound is clearly a palm muted little lick, and he's doing very large open strokes.



It's the slides that he's doing when there's clearly held notes going on that I noticed.


----------



## walleye (Apr 15, 2011)

astm said:


> Yeah, Nuno is great, but it's a shame that he wasn't let to actually play



hollywood sucks


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 15, 2011)

What kind of 15 year old is surprised by Meshuggah not being on American Idol?

By the looks of it, that be a Baritone as well!


----------



## Loomer (Apr 15, 2011)

Also... Fuck that guy Nuno for being nearly 50 and still being one seriously handsome motherfucker. Not fair!


----------



## Variant (Apr 15, 2011)

PeteyG said:


> Yeah this was mimed, but it's Nuno, so he is forgiven.



Wasn't Muse asked to do the same, and they all switched positions/instruments in the band to take the piss out of the fagtards that promote this sort of behavior?   

I would have taken the strings of the guitar just before the "performance". 






> By the looks of it, that be a Baritone as well!



Guessing this has more to do with Nuno being smallish.


----------



## PeteyG (Apr 15, 2011)

Variant said:


> Wasn't Muse asked to do the same, and they all switched positions/instruments in the band to take the piss out of the fagtards that promote this sort of behavior?



They have a history of doing stuff like this.



This is my favourite though, the band was asked by the production team of a show they were playing to not swear during their songs, thus exposing that they had no clue of the band or songs they were performing as there was no swearing in their songs anyway. And you can see in this video at about 1:33 what the result of their mistake was.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 15, 2011)

^Reignting my love of Muse. I haven't seen those vids in ages.
I love how Chris is actually playing the drum part. 

Also yeah nobody plays like on american Television. ever.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 15, 2011)

That's awesome.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 15, 2011)

Holy fuck I want one. I love my N2


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 15, 2011)

Love that guitar!!!

As for the "miming," it does go on everywhere that music hits TV. When the Superbowl was here in ATL a bassist friend of mine played bass for Travis Tritt....it was totally canned as well.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 15, 2011)

Well fuck me, I was clearly completely and totally wrong  (I feel less dumb seeing it's brand new though )

That's pretty sweet


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 15, 2011)

cardinal said:


> Funky Munky Music had some build progress pics. Cool guitar.




Fixed.


----------



## 77zark77 (Apr 15, 2011)

what huge is that headstock ! 

cool guitar though


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 15, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/154480-washburn-nuno-7-preorder.html


----------



## G_Evolution (Apr 15, 2011)

Washburn USA N7 Nuno Bettencourt N4 7 string guitar | eBay UK


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 15, 2011)

G_Evolution said:


> Washburn USA N7 Nuno Bettencourt N4 7 string guitar | eBay UK



That is the same thing as the preorder that I have linked above. That is my work's ebay store.


----------



## G_Evolution (Apr 15, 2011)

OrsusMetal said:


> That is the same thing as the preorder that I have linked above. That is my work's ebay store.



That'll teach me to read the post before!


----------



## pkgitar (Apr 15, 2011)

Holy shit, one of my all time favorite guitars just hit the #1 haha


----------



## malufet (Apr 15, 2011)

I want one! Hope it's standard scale like his other models.


----------



## Rick (Apr 15, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> So it's right side up again?



He doesn't live in Australia.

$2700.00? Bwwwaaaahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Shannon (Apr 15, 2011)

Where, oh where, can I come up with the cash?


----------



## Rick (Apr 15, 2011)

Shannon said:


> Where, oh where, can I come up with the cash?



Uh oh, I smell a "Shannon fire sale!"


----------



## monkeywrench (Apr 15, 2011)

1+ on fire sale


----------



## Shannon (Apr 16, 2011)

Rick said:


> Uh oh, I smell a "Shannon fire sale!"


Well....maybe. But most of the stuff I have that would get me that kind of cash is stuff I'm reeeeeealy attached to. For all you lining up to get your hands on my Shermanized UV777GR, don't get your hopes up.


----------



## edsped (Apr 16, 2011)

I still don't see how he plays so low.

also her vibrato was really annoying me


----------



## Van Heezey (Apr 18, 2011)

Washburn USA N7 Nuno Bettencourt N4 7 string guitar | eBay

Just in case anyone wanted it, there it is. I remember seeing something about this in a past thread. I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## malufet (Apr 18, 2011)

I just got an email from them, it's 25.5 scale with jumbo frets! 

But $2700 is too much.


----------



## espman (Apr 18, 2011)

We have a sticky for ebay auctions 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-craigslist-thread-7-string-guitars-only.html


----------



## technomancer (Apr 18, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/154434-nuno-n7-idol.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/154480-washburn-nuno-7-preorder.html


----------



## dvramx (Jun 3, 2011)

WASHBURN N7 listed on WASHBURN WEBSITE !!! 

Nuno | Electrics


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Jun 3, 2011)

I dont want to kill the buzz, but here is my opinion:

-do like the woods
-dislike the shape...eww, its so off
-22 frets? No please.
-That decal


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 3, 2011)

^

I love it. I do wish they would have left off the N7 Sticker like they did for the non-vintage USA N4's, but it's still pretty awesome.


----------



## dvramx (Jun 3, 2011)

Will be available in Paduak wood on order with no sticker on.

6 are being made right now


----------



## sound-byte (Jun 3, 2011)

too bad it looks like but hole.


----------



## Tones (Jun 3, 2011)

It would be really nice without the N7 sticker! But that's just coming from a guy that makes all of his guitars into a Nuno or Jason becker sig look-alike


----------



## sell2792 (Jun 3, 2011)

I hope Washburn doesn't drop the ball with these. I don't understand why the neck is bolted on like that though..


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 3, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> I don't understand why the neck is bolted on like that though..



That's part of the Stephens' Extended cutaway. It's a huge part of what makes a Nuno sig.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jun 3, 2011)

ewwww.


----------



## caskettheclown (Jun 3, 2011)

Dat headstock! 


That looks like a real player though forreal


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jun 3, 2011)

The sticker isn't really an issue as it comes off. There are 3 versions. Vintage (pictured with sticker), Non-vintage (not distressed and no sticker) and Paduak (no sticker).

These fucking play amazing. The one I played resonated so clearly and sustained so long. The neck was amazing and it had the clearest, biggest sounding low B I have ever heard. I was fucking floored.

edit: It also looks much better in person. It makes the 6 string one look a little silly. They did a great job with these. This 7 seriously outplayed all the other 6 string Nuno models we had in my store. Even the solid koa and limba ones that were about twice the price. It just demolished them all.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 3, 2011)

...nah.

I'm really not big on it.
The option for paduak does sound attractive, however.


----------



## Levi79 (Jun 3, 2011)

I kind of really dislike it


----------



## MikeH (Jun 3, 2011)

Lots of dislike here. I don't think it looks too bad.


----------



## tubarao guitars (Jun 3, 2011)

this 7 string model follows perfectly the logic with other N2, N4 and N6 models.
it's a dream for any NUNO's enthusiast. like me.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 4, 2011)

That cutaway looks badass.


----------



## The Reverend (Jun 4, 2011)

My favorite thing about this guitar is the neck heel. It looks beastly, in a good way.  I hate the headstock, though.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 4, 2011)

Since we already had three or four threads on the N7 I merged them 

I think the fact that they're doing an N7 is awesome, just don't think I'm likely to drop $2700+ on one myself


----------



## dvramx (Jul 13, 2011)

Here is the N7 in Padauk ! 

they put a trem stopper on them from the factory!
The screw raises to the back of the bridge plate and prevents it from floating!


----------



## Whitestrat (Jul 13, 2011)

Do want. Badly...


----------



## Toxin (Jul 13, 2011)

whatever it looks i think it's a great guitar


----------



## ghost2II2 (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## kmanick (Jul 14, 2011)

not really crazy about the overall look of this guitar , but I bet it plays like a mofo


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 30, 2011)

Curious if anyone has played one yet?


----------



## dreamermind (Aug 30, 2011)

in action


----------



## littledoc (Aug 31, 2011)

A 22-fret 7-string will never look quite right to my eyes.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Aug 31, 2011)

I still love this guitar.... and it sounds great to me
I want one


----------



## s4tch (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm GASing for an NX7.

NX6:






An NX2-7 would be great, too: fixed bridge, normal neck joint, priced below $1000... I loved my N2, but hated the non-original FR bridge so much that I sold the guitar after 3 months.


----------



## rbd (Sep 9, 2011)

what would be really interesting was watching what Nuno himself comes up with a 7...


----------



## OrsusMetal (Sep 9, 2011)

Just to let everyone know, these are actually 26.5" scale length. These things sound so fucking massive.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 9, 2011)

26.5" scale? That makes the padauk one sound even better.


----------



## LoopQuantum (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a Vintage being built for me at Washburn Custom Shop as we speak. WITH NO DECAL.

I am beyond stoked. 3 more weeks!!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Oct 12, 2012)

If you don't post high-res pics when you get it, I'm banning you on principal.


----------



## LoopQuantum (Oct 12, 2012)

Randy said:


> If you don't post high-res pics when you get it, I'm banning you on principal.



My only camera is an iPhone4...

Pics will be posted though. and probably a YT vid/clip.


----------



## danger5oh (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah... your N7 looks like a terrible guitar. You should sell it 

But seriously... I'm GASsing so badly for an N7. I'm def picking one up soon.


----------



## LoopQuantum (Feb 12, 2013)

Also, just because...

Here's a vid of me butchering HeMan Woman Hater on my lurvely N7!


----------

